# How old are you?



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

When I started this process, I researched my chances of getting accepted. Age seemed to be a concern for a lot of people who feel too old or too young. From what I gathered, most MFA programs, at least for screenwriting, average around the upper 20s and low 30s.

How old are you and what are you applying for? OR if you are a current student, what's the age range of you and your cohorts?

I'll start. I'm 28, turning 29 this summer and I aplied to several MFAs in screenwriting.


----------



## AkilRashad (Jan 30, 2019)

I just turned 23 in December, I graduate with my bachelors this spring. Hopefully being too young isn't a factor.


----------



## Cody Young (Jan 30, 2019)

24, turning 25 in July. At the start of my grad school search I kept feeling like I was too old, now after reading around most sites for information about MFAs, I’m actually feeling too young lol


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

There are definitely younger applicants who get in, even straight out of college! I think the key is to show you have life experience outside of school. Focus on events in your life that made you who you are so that they know you have a unque voice.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2019)

There's a couple of older threads on this that might be interesting reads...

How old is too old for UCLA Screenwriting MFA?
Hello from West Texas - 50 yrs old and applying for my MFA...
Age for applications
Too old to start MFA
Too old for Graduate School?
film school: am i too old?
Am I too old for film school?
Am I too Old to Apply to a Film School in America?

You're never too old. If I didn't have to worry about paying the bills, as currently I'm the sole breadwinner for my family of 5, I'd love to go to graduate school for film. Sounds like a blast. I'm 42.


----------



## dorkydiana (Jan 30, 2019)

21 here just graduated in December! I’ve only applied to USC’s MFA in screenwriting....let’s hope they don’t think I’m too young ugh


----------



## Buusey (Jan 30, 2019)

27 going on 28 this Fall. Heard anecdotes from alumni that say the range is typically all over the place and depending on the applicants of any particular year can range from mostly fresh out of undergrad to a few folks in their 40s/50s looking for a career change. But the average has consistently been in that 24-30 range and out of the big name LA/NYC schools, AFI has a slightly higher mean age of 27 vs. 25 at other schools.


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 30, 2019)

24. I turn 25 in June


----------



## Julie Lew (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm 22 (turning 23 next week), and am applying for the producing MFA programs at USC and UCLA.


----------



## brothap (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm 26, turning 27 in August. I've applied for NYU (graduate film), Chapman (cinematography) and AFI (cinematography).


----------



## Ernst (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm going to be 24 this year. Pretty young for MFA standard, but I received my BFA degree 4 years ago. I've applied to AFI, NYU, and Columbia for Directing.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm 24 as well. First tried applying @ USC before my 21st birthday though, so hoping I've aged into it my now. 



Ernst said:


> I'm going to be 24 this year. Pretty young for MFA standard, but I received my BFA degree 4 years ago. I've applied to AFI, NYU, and Columbia for Directing.



Wow, you got your BFA when you were 20? Congrats, that's a pretty major accomplishment! Did you skip grades pre college, or just blaze through bachelor degree program?


----------



## Ernst (Jan 31, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I'm 24 as well. First tried applying @ USC before my 21st birthday though, so hoping I've aged into it my now.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you got your BFA when you were 20? Congrats, that's a pretty major accomplishment! Did you skip grades pre college, or just blaze through bachelor degree program?



Thank you. I finished early. I took some classes in high school that count as college credit. I also spent my summer taking online gen-ed classes at my local community college and transferred the credits to save money.


----------



## Septopus7 (Jan 31, 2019)

Ernst said:


> Thank you. I finished early. I took some classes in high school that count as college credit. I also spent my summer taking online gen-ed classes at my local community college and transferred the credits to save money.



Very smart! Summer classes are the key to getting out early, I think. Even though I still took 4 years to graduate, I was able to get two degrees out of it by continuing to take basic classics in the summer.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 2, 2019)

21.... haha on the younger side for finishing my bachelors. I came down to the decision to apply because I have no form of connections to really begin a career, and why not take advantage of professor's advice while I'm still in school.


----------



## haleyk (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm 26, turning 27 this summer. I applied to USC, UCLA, and LMU for screenwriting.


----------



## kreativesoul (Feb 2, 2019)

brothap said:


> I'm 26, turning 27 in August. I've applied for NYU (graduate film), Chapman (cinematography) and AFI (cinematography).



I hope you get into AFI!! I have an interview coming up and I'm pretty terrified


----------



## brothap (Feb 2, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I hope you get into AFI!! I have an interview coming up and I'm pretty terrified


Wow, good luck <3 and thank you!


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm 29 going on 30 in the spring. Relieved to see the average age range for MFAs isn't too far off... that said, to be honest, I really worry about not getting in anywhere and having to put off starting an MFA for another year.
-----
Whoops, forgot to add, I mainly applied for production programs, but I did decide to apply to TV writing & producing at Chapman.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 6, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> I'm 29 going on 30 in the spring. Relieved to see the average age range for MFAs isn't too far off... that said, to be honest, I really worry about not getting in anywhere and having to put off starting an MFA for another year.



Same. Depending on the length of the mfa, I will graduate as old as 32. I really want to get my career started by that point so it's now or never. I applied to several programs that I would be happy to go to but the fear is still there.


----------



## d890 (Feb 13, 2019)

29!


----------



## roscthve (Feb 19, 2019)

I just turned 28 ?

I applied to three theory-heavy film programs and two digital media programs at traditional art schools.


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm 27, I got my bachelor's degree at 23 but waited until now to apply. I wanted to pay off my student loans(luckily in Mexico the loans are easier to pay than in the US).

Now I'm waiting for the right scholarships and a new Mexican loan to make this work.


----------



## Kira (Feb 23, 2019)

I would not worry about age - there is a wide range of ages at UCLA, at least.

When I applied to these programs, I was 21 and in my final year of college. Now I am 24 and about to graduate! :O

How time flies.

I'd say the majority of my peers are 25-35, with some above and below. There are a few in their 40's and 50's and a couple my age.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Kira said:


> I would not worry about age - there is a wide range of ages at UCLA, at least.


Welcome back @Kira ! How's UCLA going?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 24, 2019)

This year, Chapman's first year students range from 20 year old international students to 35 year old screenwriters. I'm a 32 year old director. There's a wide spread here. There's at least one student further along and nearing their 40s that I've met. 

Statistically, the average age of an MFA student is late 20s, but as you can see there's a lot of range as both Kira and I have experienced.


----------

